# Did anyone get annual award for June 1st.



## samara64 (Jun 2, 2020)

Anyone got June award already?

I did not get my annual June 1 award.

Wyn is having an issue again with awards like they did last month.

If not, call Owner Care and open a case.


----------



## Firepath (Jun 2, 2020)

Ours is May and my 2021 (borrowable) credits showed up May 1 but existing 2020's disappeared for a few days. I recommend you regularly take a screen shot of what you have because their system gets messed up at times.


----------



## samara64 (Jun 2, 2020)

That is what I have as well. 2022 is available but not 2021


----------



## samara64 (Jun 5, 2020)

Got it today.

Owner care said it had to do with the software fix so that the expired credits do not get deleted til June 15.


----------

